# Second Coil Build On Omega



## baksteen8168 (21/7/14)

Mods - Please move this if it is in the wrong section. 

So, decided to try something different than an ugly coil.

Rip Trippers - Nano Dragon Dual Coil
28g Kanthal and Ekowool - 14 Wraps on a 1mm precision screwdriver
0.7 Ohm



































































I did torch the ekowool, but not the coils.
Taste is good and vapor production is as seen above.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/14)

Niceley done


----------

